# Commercial Roof ID and Fix Assistance



## joecar1982 (Feb 28, 2019)

Good evening to the community. We are in New Jersey, commercial office with a flat roof experiencing a few pockets of leaking in our office. While it looks like the roof needs an overhaul entirely, the reality is we are probably only going to be there for another 2 years before we are out. I need more of a temporary, cheap (for lack of better words) fix.

I am attempting to broom, clean up and patch areas of this myself and I'm seeking guidance.

- I am looking to ID the material currently on the roof (pics attached)

- Confirm a combination of Geocell 25200 Instant Roof Repair for touchup and Liquid Rubber Waterproof Sealant Coating (Water Based) to coat larger sections... will not worsen the situation and provide some of kind adequate relief.

- With or without geotextile fabric?

Any and all suggestions are most appreciated and thank you!!!


----------

